# Tattoo tribute to my Tucker



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I wrote about a tribute tattoo that I had done of my Tuckers paw print. I finally got a picture of it. I know it's not for everyone but for me it hits right at home. May he always have my back - luv ya buddy. This is his actual paw print - I wanted it to look like he stepped on my back - like a real "finger" print if you will - I think it turned out great.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think its a wonderful tribute to Tucker. Was it terribly painful to have done?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

No not real painful - but it's my third one so - i guess im a little used to it. Plus to me it was worth it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow - I think it turned out great! I love it!
I think it's a great idea and a wonderful tribute to your boy.

I wouldn't mind having Riley's pawprint tattooed right over my heart, but man... I know how much that would hurt.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I haven't considered a tattoo for myself - hate needles and pain in general - but if Kat Von D (or whatever her name is) offered to do a tattoo I would do it in a minute. I'd want one of my grand-daugthers and my dogs.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

That is so sweet. I had never thought of having something like that done! I think I might like to have "WOOF" on my backside!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I love it! I have considered doing the same thing when mine are gone. I might have a whole line of paw prints up my back someday.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

That's what I told my husband - between the dogs and cats my back will probably be full. But the up side it that when i am older i can look in a mirror and remember them all. lol


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Tucker! It looks great!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats lovely i also have 2 one around my wrist saying Sadie and Meg forever in my heart and a picture of them on my back but i do love that paw print.
And when people say did it hurt i always say not as much as losing my Heart dogs.
Like you i feel if they are now always with me.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's beautiful. GReat job.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Your tattoo really tugs on the heartstrings. It is so appropriate and very impressive. Not one with a tattoo myself and have seen many in my day as a Navy veteran, I think your tattoo is a beautiful tribute.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Such a perfect way to always have Tucker with you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What else can be said--what a fitting tribute to a special buddy.

I especially like the idea that it's a REAL pawprint--if I would get a tattoo--and I'd be open to the possibility--it'd have to be a real print also. And it would have "ATTICUS" around the bottom... But I hope that won't have to happn for many more years.....

What a great way to remember him!

SJ


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a hypocrite, I hate tattoos, but I got one my senior year of college. I was single on Valentines Day and went out with my single girlfriends and ended up having a lot of margaritas, let's just say lots of tequila was involved. Valentines Day is one week before the anniversary of my horse's death and the anniversary of selling my amazing show pony... I missed them both a lot in my altered state, and wanted to get a tribute of them. I ended up getting a tattoo of the type of bit they both wore (a D-ring snaffle) on the inside of my left wrist. It's about 1/2" and people rarely notice it. I still hate tattoos, and I always forget I have one! But, whenever my boyfriend or parents suggest I get it removed I can't bring myself to do it. I loved those horses, and for now I'm happy with my really dumb decision. 

I think your paw print looks very cool, and it's a very special tribute. You'll never see another one of those on anyone, and you'll always have your four legged best friend with you. 

Whether or not you love or hate tattoos, a tribute to a beloved pet is always wonderful!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pic of your tattoo, I remember us talking about this before, Totally awesome, brought tears to my eyes.....can't wait to get mine done, I also like the idea of getting the name around the wrist.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A very nice tribute to Tucker!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always wanted to get a tattoo exactly like that, right down to having her name underneath the paw print. I always thought it would be a great tribute to Carmella.

I think it's a great tattoo and really special, which is exactly what tattoos should be.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Very Cool.......I never thought about it until we lost Riker almost a year ago. 

I was watching one of these rescue shows on TV years ago and the show was about avalanches and a many was trapped 12 feet under the snow. The man trapped stated he layed there for a long time in silence then he heard digging and digging and digging until he felt the a wet nose on his face and the licking began. The ski patrol had a golden who was trained to find avalanche victims and the man got out alive.

The reason I told the story was at the end the man wanted to immortalize the dog that had saved him. He pulled up his shirt and his entire chest was a tattoo of this dog and his name. I thought that was so cool that he showed his appreciation that way.

I think it is cool that you are showing how much Tucker meant to you !


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow...that is great. I am not one that really care's for tattoos that much (on myself - I think they are cool on other people though) but I like this idea!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

pburchins said:


> Very Cool.......I never thought about it until we lost Riker almost a year ago.
> 
> I was watching one of these rescue shows on TV years ago and the show was about avalanches and a many was trapped 12 feet under the snow. The man trapped stated he layed there for a long time in silence then he heard digging and digging and digging until he felt the a wet nose on his face and the licking began. The ski patrol had a golden who was trained to find avalanche victims and the man got out alive.
> 
> ...


That's really neat. One of my best friends (her name is Hope and she's an artist) was engaged to a Marine. Before he left for his second tour in Iraq he wanted to get a tattoo of her name and asked her to design it. It's beautiful - an angel with wings spread open - and underneath in very artistic lettering it says "Hope." This tattoo takes up almost his entire chest - it's over a foot long - and sadly they called off their wedding and engagement about a year after he got it. I couldn't imagine having a person's name tattooed on me and not being with them! Better to stay away from human names as tattoos!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the tattoo of Tucker's pawprint.....such a beautiful way to honor him.

I've been wanting to get a tattoo in honor of my bridge dogs (Dakota and Phoenix) but also want to include the 3 Goldens I have now....I thought of just pawprints with their name in each one but that could be rather large with 5 dogs. Then I thought of just a Golden Retriever head but Dakota was a Samoyed. I want something unique but not too gawdy. In any event, I'm still looking for something that is perfect.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riddle*

GOD bless you and Tucker.
Tucker is at the bridge playing with my Mimi, Gizmo and Munchkin!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a neat tattoo. Very special!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great tribute to your Tucker !


----------

